# SSH authentication with pam_oath and pam_ldap together



## patpro (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,

I have few FreeBSD servers (7.x, 8.x, 9.x) configured such a way that remote users (SSH) can log in with their corporate LDAP account. I'm using pam_ldap to do so.

I would like to add a layer of security with pam_oath, but I have no idea whether it's even feasible. 
pam_oath mailing list was of no help (got zero answer).
Does anybody uses pam_oath on FreeBSD (or even Linux, by the way, as PAM should behave approximatively the same)?


----------



## patpro (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, nevermind. Apparently it's not a good idea.


----------

